# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Remato Bandejas para Exportación de Granadilla

## LSanchez

Buenas, 
Tengo un lote de 2000 bandejas de 2.5 kg para exportación. 
Cualquier cosa enviar un correo a lsanchez@safperu.com  Caja.jpg 
Saludos.Temas similares: Compra de granadilla para exportación Especialización: GRANADILLA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2013 OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 Remato Uvas Red Globe de Exportación

----------

